# AMD FX 4100 or AMD phenom x6 1055t ???



## K.Lad (Apr 4, 2012)

I am planning to buy a processor guys-- 
*AMDFX4100 *--- *AMD Phenom II X4 955* --- *AMD Phenom X6 1055t*
I won't be OC'ing any of them
Mainly gaming
Help me choose the best -- 
and plz suggest me a GPU within 6.5k --- Thanks


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 4, 2012)

i will suggest you to go for 1055t.and for gpu get AMD HD 7750.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2012)

K.Lad said:


> I am planning to buy a processor guys--
> *AMDFX4100 *--- *AMD Phenom II X4 955* --- *AMD Phenom X6 1055t*
> I won't be OC'ing any of them
> Mainly gaming
> ...



Hi buddy,
As you wish to make this PC mainly for Gaming, I would advice you to go for AMD 3.5 GHz AM3 Phenom II 970 Processor Flipkart: AMD 3.5 GHz AM3 Phenom II 970 Processor: Processor Because in Gaming Frequency matters more than cores and for graphic card i would suggest to you to get Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card     
Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


----------



## K.Lad (Apr 4, 2012)

*FX 4100* is of around Rs.6.3k and 3.6 GHz
where as *970* is around Rs. 7.5k and 3.5 Ghz
L2 & L3 Cache is also lower in 970 
Why the difference in price ??


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 4, 2012)

K.Lad said:


> I am planning to buy a processor guys--
> *AMDFX4100 *--- *AMD Phenom II X4 955* --- *AMD Phenom X6 1055t*
> I won't be OC'ing any of them
> Mainly gaming
> ...



What is ur budget for cpu ? Also post which psu do u have and at what res do u game ? And what about ur mobo and ram ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

for gaming PII 955BE .. or else PII 960T


----------



## Cilus (Apr 5, 2012)

1st of all in gaming, you need a good processor, not like higher clock speed or higher number of cores. Core i3 2100 is neither is as fast as FX 4100 or Phenom II 965/970, neither has four cores. But it performs better in gaming than both 970 or FX 4100.

FX 4100 performs poorly than Phenom II 955 in gaming.

Get Phenom II 955/965 and HD 6790.
Phenom II 955 is available around 6K and MSI HD 6790 is available at 8K. For pricing check smcinternational.in.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 5, 2012)

Get 955 BE if can find it or else get a 960T.

6 Cores are never utilized by games so no point buying 1055T. Save the money and Buy better GFX.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 17, 2012)

The Phenom II X6 1055T is much more faster, since the new AMD Processor isn't that good. However, I would suggest a different processor. The AMD Phenom II X4 970. No game today uses all six cores, almost all of them don't even use all four. The Phenom II X6 is basically overkill, and the 6 cores will not improve gaming at all. Only in heavy threaded tasks such as rendering and heavy video editing. The Phenom II X4 970 is the best price/ performance processor AMD has. I would only get the Phenom II X6 1055t if I were rendering, and if I was on a budget (other than that, Intel Processors are the best way to go). A faster quad core will be much more faster than a hexa-core that is slower. You can get this Processor at FLIPKART.COM . Thanks


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2012)

K.Lad said:


> *FX 4100* is of around Rs.6.3k and 3.6 GHz
> where as *970* is around Rs. 7.5k and 3.5 Ghz
> L2 & L3 Cache is also lower in 970
> Why the difference in price ??


Despite having less L2 and L3 than FX-4100, Phenom II X4 970 is faster.

Phenom II X4 970 > FX-4100 for gaming.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 17, 2012)

Spoiler






Sainatarajan said:


> The Phenom II X6 1055T is much more faster,
> since the new AMD Processor isn't that good.
> However, I would suggest a different processor.
> The AMD Phenom II X4 970.
> ...






LOL  Did he just write a ballad? hahahaha.

ONTOPIC - Will vote for Phenom x4 970 BE for *obvious* reasons.


----------



## SunE (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ LOL a ballad 

OP, by the CPU choices you have given  along with the budget for GPU I take it that your total budget is about 15k. For that money I'll suggest the Phenom ii 960T and Sapphire HD 6790.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ Sainatarajan must have typed that using a cell phone - edited his post 

Anyway, Op has bought Phenom II X4 980 Black Edition @ 7.3k so no need for anymore suggestion 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/155076-amd-fx4100-amd-phenom-x4-970-a.html


----------

